# Jet 3G Opaque Drying Issues After One Wash



## sadkitteh (Oct 2, 2016)

This is my first post, so sorry for any silly mistakes in posting! 

I have an issue with my printed tshirts once I have washed them once and they are dry. Out of the wash, they look perfect. I put the tshirt out to dry as flat as possible and I noticed now that it is dry, these white creases have appeared. 

Now the strange thing is, I placed a wet cloth on the creases and they looked fine again. But as soon as it dried, the creases returned. Any idea what would cause this?

I washed the garment at 40 (maybe a little too hot?) and I press according to the instructions. I do not press a second time as I didn't really like the glossy effect I got from doing so. I waited 24hours before washing. The tshirt is a Gildan softstyle and I use durabrite epson inks. 



Photos here

Any help is much appreciated!


----------

